# kitbashing a loco shed from a photo



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

Found this pic of an engine house and loco, so i set out to recreate the scene on my Ho layout. I first of all found a faller engine shed on ebay that would be the base of the structure. I made all of the necessary cuts with my dremel tool scrapping pieces such as the flat roof that wouldnt match the pic. Using corrugated card I scribed across the corrugations with the back of a knife to create the tiled roof look. balsa wood makes the side building and the roof vent. After I was happy with the construction look I set out to paint it. First I undercoated with a spray can of grey primer, I then sprayed the roof with boxcar red, & then spray misted with flat black. The walls were then sprayed with an ivory and then misted with flat black. I then installed the prepainted doors and windows.Found a skewer for the lightpole and i was ready to build the loco. Now the dcc tender driven loco is kitbashed from an old hornby train that a friend of mine was throwing out. I literally rescued it from his bin. Using parts from 4 other brand locos I eventually came up with a pretty close match. The tender on the other hand posed a problem as there wasnt one. I first found an old airfix powered tender but the motor was old and not dcc friendly, it either ran at full throttle or not at all. Evetually someone in my club was discarding a tender that suited my purposes. not only was i able to install a new motor, which was not possible in the airfix tender, but i had enough room for sound as well. I think the whole scene is a pretty close match. What do you think? regards bob.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You are truly doing museum-quality work. Thanks for sharing your incredibly detailed work!

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow... it looks like you used real blocks and stucco! What incredible realism.:thumbsup:

Greg


----------

